# To Go With Breads - Dill Dip



## pops6927 (Feb 23, 2019)

Take a loaf of Rye or Pump or Italian or MultiGrain (or any favorite bread) and cut off the top and hollow it out, cubing the extracted bread, and fill the cavity with Dill Dip:

Dill Dip

2 c. sour cream
2 c. mayonnaise
2 tbsp. onion flakes
2 tsp. parsley
2 tsp. seasoning salt
2 tsp. dill weed or seed

Mix and refrigerate.   Make the night before.

Serve with the cubed bread all around it and dip and devour!  When the cubes are gone, break off the 'bread bowl' and keep eating!  Absolutely delicious!


----------



## shoebe (Feb 23, 2019)

I do the same except I add in pint of cottage cheese small curd. Sometimes we add smoked clams or oysters


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds interesting this might be the closest to a vegetarian dish for me thanks for sharing


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 23, 2019)

That tastes delicious in my imagination. One of the things I've been doing recently is substituting non-fat greek yogurt for sour cream or mayonnaise, depending on the recipe. Since yogurt is tangy like sour cream, that's where I'd do the swap. 

Going to have to give this recipe a try! Like!


----------

